# Credit Card Apps.. advice needed



## thecabinetguy (Jun 4, 2012)

Square is by far the industry leader here, and I think they will continue to be. I use them all the time, even for personal stuff and have had great service and few issues.


----------



## shaedzs (Jan 26, 2012)

We use bank of America mobile payment processing. It's about $15 bucks per month and the credit card processing fee's are very low. It varies, but I average about 1.9% in processing fee's.


----------



## kbakst (Jun 5, 2012)

Agreed - Square for "in person" payments is the way to go. If you are talking about accepting payments on a website, try Stripe - plugins already exist for WordPress, and it's a snap to implement if you have a developer.


----------



## QAtlantaRoofing (Jun 6, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Who uses an (Android) app to accept credit card?
> 
> What do you use, and what do you like/dislike about it?


I use intuits Go payment. Clients love it and it's easy to use.


----------



## chuckdee (Mar 12, 2012)

kbakst said:


> Agreed - Square for "in person" payments is the way to go. If you are talking about accepting payments on a website, try Stripe - plugins already exist for WordPress, and it's a snap to implement if you have a developer.


For web, I use paypal. Easy peezee japaneezy.


----------

